# Promo



## RealHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Little waterfowl promo me and a buddy put together, let me know what you think.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

terrible


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Pretty damn good!

H2OfowlND


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty sweet video man! Nice work and nice shooting!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Cool video


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

sweet video. Good job!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

looks like every other waterfowl video.

Alex


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

That looks good! :beer:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah i actually thought it was pretty good too. I just wanted to see what he would say because he seemed kinda bent outta shape on the duck hunting forums haha.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Very Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

LOVE IT!


----------



## RealHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll toss up another link if we ever do another.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Most excellent!


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

sweet vid guys keep slayin em


----------

